# Rhino Glass fish



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have a good picture of a rhino glass fish that i may post up on my website?
I tried to take some pics but they all came out like s__t..
Pedro


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Is this it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Is this it?


 yes.. but you need to ask for permission before you use it adio...i think pedro was asking if one of the members owes one and would lead him the picture.....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Is this it?
> ...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Is this it?
> ...


 Oh, my bad


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes that is it







who owns that picture?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

aquascape said:


> Yes that is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me







..................









do you have these in stock now :smile:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

aquascape said:


> Yes that is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.aquariumfish.net/


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> aquascape said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is it
> ...


 I sure do 3-4" 25.00 ea
pedro


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Neat and unique looking fish.


----------

